# Spacer or Trim Shaft?



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

What is the space between the ends of the two shafts (trans & motor) without any coupling?

Why are you using the disk and the flange required for it?

If you are using it for the sprung center, it is not needed. 

Can you post pictures? 

I wouldn't shorten the motor shaft.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd second that, don't shorten the motor shaft. Figure out the proper way to attach the motor to the trans and go with that. No trimming should have to be done on the motor or the trans if done properly. Don't cut corners. 

Pete


----------



## iss407 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have decided not to shorten the shaft. I am not going to use the tailshaft right now so I won't worry about it at the moment. I am going to use 6 1" spacers that I scrounged up. They are 1.0" O.D. 7/16" I.D. and very solid. I will put them between the motor and the adapter plate. If I decide I want to do something with the tailshaft later I can simply trim the shaft and remove the spacers. That won't be until later after everything has been runing for a while.

So I will have 1" spacers + 3/4" plate for 1.75" between the motor and bell housing. The motor shaft is 2.2" long so I have .45" of motor shaft going into the bell housing. After trimming the transmission input shaft is about .75" deep in the bell housing so I will have a little more than 1/4" space between the shafts. That should work great since the coupler is open in the middle.

I will post pics later. I made a first pass at the coupler in my garage. It would work but it isn't pretty. A machinist friend of mine who operates a flatbed laser cut some discs out of 1/4" aluminum for me. I am going to machine those over the weekend into a better coupler and I'll send pics then.

Thanks,

-- Paul


----------

